# Morey Interview with 1560am | Rockets sign Taylor



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

DaDakota said:


> Hosts: DM, why are you so weak on your tweets
> 
> DM: Next one will be a Rockets announcment, first on Twitter.
> 
> ...


Credit to *DaDakota* from Clutchfans.

http://bbs.clutchfans.net/showthread.php?t=172906&page=4&pp=20


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Morey Interview with 1560am*



> H: You are not done, things to take place, how many more moving pieces are there in play? You probably make one more move, Major, or minor?
> 
> DM: We actually feel we are stable, we could go to TC with this roster, the main move we are focused on is a bigger type of move...*well there are 2 moves we are focused on.*...small upgrades like the Rafer move last year, those are smaller moves that help us, and the other is a major move where we can trade for an all star caliber type player who is one already or who may develop into it...or a fading one that we think has more tread on the tires than others think, got to be opportunisitc, can't force it.


So there will two more trade.



> H: Not going to get on Facebook
> 
> DM: For every friend you find you find 10 you don't want to find. Folks should get on his twitter, *there will be a Rockets announcement THIS WEEK*


One will be this week.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Morey Interview with 1560am*



mtlk said:


> So there will two more trade.


If you read the thread, you'll see that's not what Morey meant. He was mentioning the ways to upgrade the roster (to have a championship team): one is with small trades that bring roleplayers and the other is trading for an all-star player. There's other that is through the draft, but the Rockets are not going that way.



> One will be this week.


The announcement is not big, it's "medium" (whatever the hell that means). Probably not a trade, maybe the new jersey.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Morey Interview with 1560am*

Yeah, I saw the Chuck thing on TMZ, it was hilarious.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Morey Interview with 1560am*



Cornholio said:


> The announcement is not big, it's "medium" (whatever the hell that means). Probably not a trade, maybe the new jersey.


he said it wouldn't be a new jersey.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Morey Interview with 1560am*



rocketeer said:


> he said it wouldn't be a new jersey.


Oh, right...bu we're getting a new alternate jersey though.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Morey Interview with 1560am*

Maybe the announcement might be the roster reduction trade we are expecting. Some kind of 2 or 3 for 1 deal meaning we pick up an overpaid garbage veteran. Just a guess.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Morey Interview with 1560am*



> Congratulations to Jermaine on joining the Rockets for many years. JT is doing well at Grgurich camp this week along with Joey and Chuck.


http://twitter.com/dmorey


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Morey Interview with 1560am*



Cornholio said:


> http://twitter.com/dmorey


Is that the bigs news?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Morey Interview with 1560am*



> Taylor's two-year deal is worth $1,505,871 which includes salaries of $725,000 for the first year and $780,871 for the second year.
> 
> The option for the third year, if exercised by the Rockets, is worth $884,293.
> 
> The option for the fourth year, if exercised by the team, is worth $942,293.


It a good deal, who next?
For Budinger it will be a similar deal.

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/sports/local/090805_taylor_agrees_contract_rockets


----------

